# Accountant - Experience Letter Help



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am planning to apply for immigration under Accountant(general) category. I need help with regards to experience letter. If it is possible, can some please share with me experience letter they have submitted for skills assessment. Would really appreciate it.

Many Thanks


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

ammalik27 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am planning to apply for immigration under Accountant(general) category. I need help with regards to experience letter. If it is possible, can some please share with me experience letter they have submitted for skills assessment. Would really appreciate it.
> 
> Many Thanks


Can someone please help.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

ammalik27 said:


> Can someone please help.


Hi There

Saw your thread just today. Please see a sample reference letter attached. You may consider using this- just update it with your details. 

This is the format I have used to submit my documents with ICAA for skills assessment.

Hope this is helpful.

Wish you all the very best in your migration.

Regards
Sreeram


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks really appreciate it.


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks the format really helps. Can anyone guide me to the correct Job description page for the Accountant ANZCO 221111. Is it only on the Immigration website? -


Any other websites that give a more detailed JD that I can use for the experience certificate?


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks the format really helps. Can anyone guide me to the correct Job description page for the Accountant ANZCO 221111. Is it only on the Immigration website?


----------



## geeta.joshi26 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Could anyone let know that the experience letter needs to be on a company's letter head or a reference letter from my manager duly signed with all the details on a affidavit would suffice?


----------



## Manahil (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi I am planning to apply for immigration under general accountant category and really need help regarding experience letter . If some one has applied for employment assessment from accounting bodies and has been approved. Please provide sample of experience letter. Thanks


----------



## abdul-matt (Jul 28, 2016)

*Please note*



Manahil said:


> Hi I am planning to apply for immigration under general accountant category and really need help regarding experience letter . If some one has applied for employment assessment from accounting bodies and has been approved. Please provide sample of experience letter. Thanks


Hi Manahil,

Please find attached here a sample experience Letter. 
Hope you find it helpful.


----------



## humaira.parvine (Oct 18, 2017)

sre375 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Saw your thread just today. Please see a sample reference letter attached. You may consider using this- just update it with your details.
> 
> ...


I am willing to apply under Accountant (general) criteria. wanna know the skill assessment procedure. Before skill assessment do i need to do qualification assesment ? with service letter do need to submit salary pay slip?
please let me know if u feel free.


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

humaira.parvine said:


> sre375 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi There
> ...


I'm Shekhar Mehta. I read your post. You can contact me on +919836573777 and I can guide you for the same. I also had same Anzac Code and got my skill assessment.

Cheers.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal (Feb 7, 2017)

which criteria to apply for management accountant or general accountant. which is better


----------



## mohan_ara2004 (Mar 19, 2018)

Can someone pls share sample referral letter for accountant general job code


----------



## simran89 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi sreeram
Can you please send me that sample letter again. As I am unable to open it. One more thing do u have letter including duties and responsibilities in case I want to make sure I am on right path for my skill employment assessment.

Thank u 🙏


----------



## chin12344321 (1 mo ago)

Hi All, can someone share the suitable roles and responsibilities for Accountant(General). Need this for applying skill assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chin12344321 said:


> Hi All, can someone share the suitable roles and responsibilities for Accountant(General). Need this for applying skill assessment.


The reference letter has to be written by your employer based on what is your role in the company and not based on what someone else in the forum has done
If you start fabricating documents, you may fall into severe trouble down the road
If you need it just for general guidance, then you can refer to the Anzsco code 
Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

chin12344321 said:


> Hi All, can someone share the suitable roles and responsibilities for Accountant(General). Need this for applying skill assessment.











Unit Group 2211 Accountants


Accountants provide services relating to financial reporting, taxation, auditing, insolvency, accounting information systems, budgeting, cost management, planning and decision-making by organisations and individuals; and provide advice on associated compliance and performance requirements to...




www.abs.gov.au


----------

